# 2k3 SE-R Spec V headlight bulb replacement



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

how do you get the stupid headlight bulbs out!? they aren't dont seem to be turn outs, and i broke the three position stubs of the head lamp assembly trying to do so. and you cant really grab them to pull them out cause they are really in there.. am i missing something? 

NEED HELP!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

You turn counter-clockwise about 1/4 turn and remove...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

so your tellin me your supposed to snap off the three little stubs you can see through the assembly?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm..if you are really having problems, try going to your dealership for help. If your dealership doesn't really care, then try taking your car to a Pep Boys or Autozone or something. I know the Pep Boys by my house charges like $5 labor to replace your headlight bulbs. However, changing the headlight bulbs was really easy for me. I think they even tell ya how to do it in the owner's manuel as well. You can also check on www.b15sentra.net. They have a lot of useful information there as well. As for your problem, I don't really know what you are talking about, hence I cannot really provide any information or advice about it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

There is nothing to it... you twist the socket... and out it comes!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

:-x


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

? is this a serious post


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

all you need to do is turn it 1/4 the way, otherwise see your dealer


----------

